# Montreal Guitar Shops?



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll be in Montreal for about a week. Can someone point me towards interesting new and used/vintage instrument shops in the city?


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pawn shops... you'll find lots of decent stuff but you'll need to hunt them down.

Kitts Music, nice stuff both new and used.

Italmelodie is a good place to check out.. one of my fav's. Service is great.

Diplomate, nice family run business (father and son). and a good hot dog stand right next to it 

A good thing to do when your here grab the yellow pages and check them out... lots of stuff to be seen.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Arc Angel said:


> I'll be in Montreal for about a week. Can someone point me towards interesting new and used/vintage instrument shops in the city?


I have to disagree with 4X12 about the pawnshops. I've never been able to find anything there. Most of the stuff is very low-end, overpriced and beat up. I know that a lot of the stuff is of questionable origin so that doesn't help to make my shopping experience there enjoyable.

However, 4X12 is right on with his store recommendations. Italmelodie and Diplomate, located within walking distance of each other, are both great stores.

If you're into boutique gear, both Moog Audio and Boutique Tone are located on St-Laurent boulevard within a few blocks of each other. They have brands you won't find anywhere else in town and the staff is cool.

Finally, the main Archambault store at Berri and Ste-Catherine sells a huge assortment of musical instruments (from toys to $75K pianos), books, CDs and DVDs. On the second floor, they have the best selection of sheet music that I've seen anywhere in Canada.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Go to Steve's Music is on St. Antoine West near St. Lawrence. It's always an experience. Mostly new gear. By far the biggest and most dominant guitar store in town.


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

Actually I found nice little jem's in Pawnshops more than once... A mint Dean V Tropical for $400, a 5 string BC Rich warlock bass with case, ADA MP-1 for $65... lots of stuff but searching them is a pain in the ass... I do it one saturday a month... for example, I just found a Fender M-80 head mint for $180 problem is with pawnshops is that they are starting to know what sells and whats worth something. So it's making it harder to get good deal out of them.

You should swing by Kitts music if you can... its in St-Leonard (on Jean-Talon E.) theres a lot of cool stuff there.

I try to avoid Steve's music at ALL cost... to much bullshit with the staff who really don't care and have a hard time serving you unless your waving a gold card around.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

+1 for Archambault, Italmelodie and Diplomate musique.
Never been to Kitt's but eared some good things about them.

I agree with 4x12 concerning Steve's (just because of the staff...)


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't get to Montreal as often as I'd like, but on my last visit a year ago, visiting Boutique Tone was one of the highlights. They have great stuff. All high end, mind you (i.e. not cheap), but well worth checking out.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

check out Diplomat, at least you can try out the entire fender line.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

If you don't hit Steve's you are missing some of the good stuff.

Like them or not (I've never had a problem) Steve's got LOT'S of guitars.

From cheapos to the highend stuff. 

Boutique Tone is fun also.

The only place in town with Trussart guitars.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

gonna toot my horn, Moog has many Suhrs, CAA and Suhr amps, Sandberg bass, Glockenklang, Diezel, Valvetrain, Savage, Matamp, Elmwood!!!, Vigier, Reverend and pedals for days. You can manage Boutique Tone, Schwartz's and Moog on one parking spot and a short walk.

I'd come meet ya' but I'm off to musicmesseFrankfurt to find more chestnuts

Andy


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well there is ME!!!

I have a private showroom with some used, new and vintage guitars.

http://www.guitarjunky.ca/english/index.php


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm now in town in Old Montreal (five minutes away from Steve's) :smile: Will check out the shops you mentioned and report back. 
:rockon:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope there is enough snow for you.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Walk over to Steve's.

Check out Jack's also on the same block. 

I bought my first guitar there in 1967. It warped on the way home (winter)

When I went back the next day they told me to "F off kid" I was 13. The guys that sold it to me are all dead I'm sure, but they still seem the same.

I've never bought another thing from them. They suck, but you're right there so take a look.

Watch out for the wannabe rockstar employees at Steve's. They're not so bad though.


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

elindso said:


> I hope there is enough snow for you.


Lots of snow but handled so much better than in Toronto that's its hardly noticeable :smile:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

elindso said:


> Walk over to Steve's.
> 
> Check out Jack's also on the same block.
> 
> ...


hard to believe jack's is still there..there were many others in that same block between Steve's and jack's including owned by an old lady who stood outside all the time-God knows what she had for sale in that store that seemed to have one lightbulb in the ceiling.


----------

